# what a day



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

great striper fishing off chicks beach today . we were ocean side of the bridge caught limit 4 under 28'' and 1 39''and one 36'' over all real nice on the bay today then i get to come and see them skins beat the giants 35--20 what a christmas eve


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds like........*

Ya had a good day, except for the Giants loss.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Now I know where I SHOULD have gone fishing!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

When you say "off Chick's Beach" I assume you mean in a boat?


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

We Were Trolling Off Chicks Beach. Sorry New To This Web Site Learning Everyday


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Had some of us going.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

it is on the boating board...ie:in a boat...lol


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

rattler said:


> it is on the boating board...ie:in a boat...lol



Rattler,

Originally was posted in VA Forum! Had us thinking a bit at first!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

had me wondering...dang fish don't know where they are suposed to be...


----------

